# 4wheeler advice



## super_soph198 (Dec 31, 2012)

Looking to get a 4 wheeler any suggestions or things I should know to look for or stay away from. I've ridden one several times but don't know much about em.


----------



## silverfoxhunter (Dec 1, 2012)

It all depends on what you are going to be using your atv for. If you are looking for strictly sport, I would recommend the yamaha raptor. If you are looking for sport/utility I would recommend the Honda Rincon (not to be confused with the recon) and if you are looking for work/utililty I would recommend a yamaha grizzly or Suzuki King quad. I have owned a Honda Rincon since 2005 and I love it, just last fall I bought my second Honda Rincon. They have plenty of power for getting where ever you want to go, just doesn't have 4-wheel drive Low which would be a great addition to the machine should they ever implement that function. But you have the option to electronically shift, they are all wheel independent suspension for comfortable riding and they are electronic fuel injection. Raptor has tons of torque and they're light weight and a blast to ride, not for rookie riders though. Grizzly and King quad both have 4-wheel Low and can tow what ever gear you may want to tote along in a trailer. I enjoy my Rincon because you have the best of both worlds. They are smooth riding and dependable.


----------



## super_soph198 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks for the tips I'm looking at utility with 4x4. So il research your suggestions


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Polaris...no worries. They are quality built machines.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

+1 on polaris or a honda. LOL


----------



## CaliCoyoteCaller (Dec 29, 2012)

I own a Yamaha Grizzly 550 4 x 4 and have been 100 percent satisfied with it. I've beat on it hard in the lava rocks when deer hunting, no problems. I've had it in 2 feet of snow, no sweat. It has plenty of power and will go more places than I have the guts to take it. Not only does it have hi and lo range, you can actually lock the differential if you need to. This quad is a STUD and I will be buying another when my son is ready for a larger one.


----------



## awd199 (Jan 4, 2012)

I've been riding some kind of off road vehicle, either dirt bikes or atvs for close to 30 years. I have been strictly on atvs for about the last 12 cause as I get older I still try to ride like I am 18-20 years old and I would prolly kill myself on a dirt bike. A few utility and 2 race quads(still trying to ride like a youngin) make up the atvs if had. I have ridden with a lot of different people with many different machines on the trails. It might seem biased but I have seen almost anything happen in the woods, but you can't go wrong with a Honda. I currently have 2 4wd utilities, 02 Suzuki 500 Quad Runner that has been an absolute tank and an 07 Honda Rincon that other than oil changes has cost me 0$. Just about every Honda owners I personally know has had mostly maintenance free machines for the time they have owned them and trade or sell to get another Honda. Realize though anything mechanical can or will break down sometime. If I was buying a new Utility ATV tomorrow I would get another Honda, 700 Grizzly or one of the big Suzukis. There are a few I would stay as far away from as I could because of what I have seen on the trails. There is one brand I wont mention that I have seen needing repaired or towed just to get back to the truck more that once. Which ever you decide I would recommend a good set of tires, they will take you places and get you through more places stockers wont. Independent rear suspension makes for a ride that is smother than a solid axle. Also get some safety gear and use it when you can, especially when you are leisure riding(this is one I need to practice more when I use 1 of mine to hunt or around the farm). Most of all get a good winch, it sucks when you have to hike back to the house to get a come-a-long when you got stuck by yourself and the truck cant be used.


----------



## silverfoxhunter (Dec 1, 2012)

I agree with awd199. I've had a honda rincon, it's a sport/utility but I've never had a problem with it, bought it in 05, sold it last fall. I only sold it because I needed the money at the time. Now later last fall I bought another honda rincon. Both of my older brothers also ride Honda Rincon's and my dad drive a honda rancher simply because he says he doesn't need all that power. haha. I have been riding through some of the worst terrain you can think of on moose hunting trips and going king salmon fishing. On one trip I seen two four-wheelers break down, one because of its belt and the other because of some transmission problems. I'm not afraid to say what brand because I'm not worried about offending anyone. The two machines that broke down were both polaris. I will never own a polaris. Their snow machines are better but I still would choose an arctic cat or a skidoo over a polaris. But for a strictly for work machine I would not get a rincon simply because they don't have Low gear drive. I would steer towards a Honda Foreman Rubicon, and if you want more than 500cc then I would recommend a yamaha grizzly 700. You can't go wrong with either machine. And last but definitely not least, the suzuki king quad. Just because I would want more power for my final decision on a utility 4-wheeler, I would probably get a Suzuki Kind Quad 750. My only neighbors for miles own Suzuki's and they have been dependable machines for them.


----------



## Tc hunter (Aug 18, 2012)

I wouldn't ever own a Polaris. My dad had one and we struggled to keep it running. It's like it was made to not run for very long. I know if I was buying it would be a grizzly 700 or Suzuki 750 or a can am.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsjohny (Dec 31, 2012)

Have driven many many side by sides. Polaris ranger is a great machine. I wouldn't spend a dime on anything else. We also had a electric Polaris ranger and WOW. It put bad boy buggies to shame.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Honda foreman 450. My Dads ran over hogs went through fences pulled trees down,help pull start neighbors truck , hauled countless deer to house, rounded up every critter on the farm even some that didnt belong and not intentionally jumped creeks. My biggest issue is he lets them set and then dont understand soured gas cause its only 11 months old( Did I ever tell anybody what I think of ethanol) Getting off track 12 years ro better not sure and you cant stop this other than gas issues!!!!!!!! Ole and worn out tires!!! This will be next years Christmas gift to US!!!!


----------



## number9 (Jan 16, 2013)

I have had a Polaris 500, Honda 125 and 300 Foreman , and Yamaha 250 and 350 4x4 . All were used except the Polaris , I got it brand new . It was the biggest let down and piece of junk you couldnt give me another one . The Yamaha's have been great I still have a 350 4x4 and my brother still has a 300 4x4 . The honda's would run a close tie with the yamaha. I have never owned a Kawasaki or Suzuki so I can't voice an Honest opinion of those . I will not ever own another Polaris


----------

